
German Federal Police uses open source XMPP client 'Conversations' internally - inputmice
https://twitter.com/iNPUTmice/status/1203611711967813633
======
PaulHoule
XMPP is huge for law enforcement and military applications. In fact XMPP is
successful enough to keep updating the standard because of its penetration in
that market -- even though it can't seem to make a difference in the
"messenger of the day" market where it seems there was AIM, ICQ, Paltalk,
Paypal, Google Chat, and Facebook Messenger which share some characteristics:
(i) they don't improve over time, (ii) they don't interoperate and (iii) you
will be using something else five years from now.

------
raxxorrax
It is quite easy to encrypt a jabber or a similar server. My inner circle of
friends still uses one. You can have transports to some other forms of social
networks if you want to.

Compared to modern social networks thinks like IRC and private IM-Servers look
like the future again. Yes, it is more exclusive most of the time, but just so
much better.

